# Glaze coat question



## handyherald (Jul 4, 2010)

Well as I have been a member for over a year now but as yet haven't posted anything I figured it was about time. I have a problem. I just finished a table top with famowood glaze coat. I did two coats. The first coat had some areas that did not completely cover some small areas. I figured another coat would take care of these problems. Well some issues were solved but others popped up. The second coat never completely leveled. I don't know if it was because I worked it too much or if it is something else.

So my question is… Solutions? Do I recoat it or can I sand it down? If I sand it down to an even finish, can I still get a good shine and how long should I wait to sand the full 72 hour cure? Sanding would be my preferred method as I am a little gun shy with using the produce again after my first two attempts.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Your fellow lumberjock


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

If you glazed over a non-glazed gap, you've either got to expertly re-glaze the gap or take the finish back down. I've actually done this before. I tried to "patch" the insufficiently glazed spots and generally made a mess of the whole thing. I'd vote for taking the finish down and cutting your losses. However, someone here might have a magical solution that I haven't thought of. Good luck!


----------



## handyherald (Jul 4, 2010)

Al,
Thanks but the problem isn't with the gap that actually looks great. The surface just has runs in it for lack of a better word. The second coat didn't completely level so there are marks from the application on the surface. Everything does have at least an 1/8 finish on it.


----------



## Mrk (Aug 8, 2011)

I just completed applying glaze coat and it looks good except the edges are raised. Can I sand them?


----------



## NMADVR (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I have encountered a similar problem with the glaze coat. I made a second pour and it corrected some of the ripples and dimples but there are now new lines that have occurred. Can some tell me what is the best way to sand or cut down the Famowood Glaze coat down? Thank you!


----------

